# Gewalthaltige Spiele: Spieler sind genauso empathisch wie Nicht-Spieler



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gewalthaltige Spiele: Spieler sind genauso empathisch wie Nicht-Spieler*

						Gewalthaltige Spiele erschaffen gewalttätige Menschen. So die vorwiegende Meinung, wenn es um als "Killerspiele" titulierte Spiele geht. Konsumenten solcher Titel unterstellt man ein höheres Aggressionspotential sowie geringere Empathie. Eine neue Studie zeigt allerdings Gegenteiliges. Spieler von Ego-Shootern und Co. unterscheiden sich nicht von normalen Personen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gewalthaltige Spiele: Spieler sind genauso empathisch wie Nicht-Spieler*


----------



## frEnzy (12. März 2017)

"Überraschung"...


----------



## amdahl (12. März 2017)

Ich wusste es schon immer. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet kann gerne eine aufs Maul haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

Dazu gibt es viele wissenschaftliche Studien. Diese hier, insbesondere auch die Kommentare von Spielern dazu, war sehr erhellend:
Studie: Vier von funf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fur Amoklauf

...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

Wow eine neue Studie. Hätten die man besser gleich die Spieler gefragt und nicht irgendwelche Schnarchnasen die dödeligen Politikern nach dem Maul reden um überall billig Ursachen zu finden.


----------



## neo27484 (12. März 2017)

toll, eine Studie.....
mal am rande, meine situation: veganer, straight edge, verzichte aus umweltschutzgründen auf ein auto.....usw. UND JETZT KOMMT`S: ich spiele quake und doom und battlefield und und und   

was soll man dazu sagen, fehler in der matrix....


----------



## Bevier (12. März 2017)

Ist es nicht viel eher so, dass solche Spiele Menschen anziehen, die eine schwerwiegende Störung haben, statt sie selbst zu schaffen? Wer Aggressionsprobleme hat, findet halt leichter Zugang zu dem Thema aber diese entstehen nicht durch die Spiele, man könnte höchstens sagen, dass eine vorhandene Störung dadurch geringfügig potentiert wird aber selbst das ist bisher eher fragwürdig und kann nicht bewiesen werden. 

Wenn man sich jetzt die Amokläufer anschaut, was fällt einem auf? Sie waren allesamt Aussenseiter, wurden oftmals gemobbt und von ihren Mitmenschen gequält. Dazu dann meist noch familiäre Probleme und somit fehlender Rückhalt, der solche Entgleisungen verhindern könnte. Hätten die Mitmenschen anders oder früher reagiert, wären 99% der weltweiten Amokläufe verhindert werden können. Aber lieber wird einem künstlerischen Medium die Schuld gegeben, als denen, die es wirklich sind. Den Mobbern und Ausgrenzern, den coolen Typen und Mädels, die immer im Mittelpunkt stehen müssen und sich über andere erheben. Die andere Menschen erniedrigen und sich auf Kosten anderer amüsieren. Die oftmals überforderten Lehrer, die Eltern, die zu viel arbeiten um sich um den Nachwuchs zu kümmern, das Wirtschaftsystem allgemein, wo man so leicht sich über andere erheben kann, all das ist Schuld aber sicher keine "gewaltverherlichenden" Spiele. 
Auch wenn ich übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung nicht mag, sind die Killerspielschreier doch allesamt Spinner, die nicht mitbekommen haben, wie es in der Welt zugeht...


----------



## amdahl (12. März 2017)

neo27484 schrieb:


> toll, eine Studie.....
> mal am rande, meine situation: veganer, straight edge, verzichte aus umweltschutzgründen auf ein auto.....usw. UND JETZT KOMMT`S: ich spiele quake und doom und battlefield und und und
> 
> was soll man dazu sagen, fehler in der matrix....



Das erinnert mich an einen Witz den ich mal gehört habe: Woran erkennt man einen Veganer?



Spoiler



Er sagt es dir.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wow eine neue Studie. Hätten die man besser gleich die Spieler gefragt und nicht irgendwelche Schnarchnasen die dödeligen Politikern nach dem Maul reden um überall billig Ursachen zu finden.


Du verstehst wissenschaftliches Arbeiten nicht, oder? Hast Du die Studie zumindest gelesen? Wer wurde untersucht:
"...In this study 15 excessive users of violent games [...] were obtained"

Wissenschaftler sind keine Schnarchnasen, auch wenn das der typische Verschwörungsfritze mit youtube-Diplom nie 
verstehen wird. Ist Dir klar, worum es geht, warum man so etwas macht und welches Gewicht geistenswissenschaftliche
Studien haben? Es ist keine reproduzierbare Naturwissenschaft mit reproduzierbaren Experimenten. Es geht um Menschen,
da wird es komplexer, darum ist die angewendete Methode so wichtig, um die Daten sinnvoll interpretieren zu können.

Wo treten in der Studie, die ein paar Promovierende kostenlos im Dienste der Wissenschaft gemacht haben, Politiker auf? 
Es ist zum kotzen, Antworten dieses Musters von wissenschaftsfeindlichen "Schnarchnasen" überall im Netz zu lesen, zu jeden
Thema, insbesondere zum Klimawandel und anderen aktuell wichtigen Themen. Meine Meinung.....es geht weniger gegen 
Dich, weil ich viele Antworten von Dir schätze, als gegen das wissenschaftsfeindliche Muster der Antwort, auf die man früher
nur im verborgenen Stammtisch stieß, die man heute aber überall bis hin zum Trump findet. Postfaktisch.....


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. März 2017)

Bevier schrieb:


> Ist es nicht viel eher so, dass solche Spiele Menschen anziehen, die eine schwerwiegende Störung haben, statt sie selbst zu schaffen? Wer Aggressionsprobleme hat, findet halt leichter Zugang zu dem Thema aber diese entstehen nicht durch die Spiele, man könnte höchstens sagen, dass eine vorhandene Störung dadurch geringfügig potentiert wird aber selbst das ist bisher eher fragwürdig und kann nicht bewiesen werden.


Zutreffend.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (12. März 2017)

@interessierterUser 

Damit magst du durchaus recht haben, Fakt ist aber auch, dass viele Studien aufgrund von Bestätigungsfehlern mit einer ordentlichen Priese Salz zu genießen sind. 
Dadurch, dass vor allem Gleichgesinnte miteinander an einem Projekt Forschen können sie Ihre eigene (absolut menschliche) kognitive Verzerrung nicht ausgleichen auf Neusprech nennt man so etwas soziales "Echo Chamber". 
Da hilft jegliche Methodik nichts wenn die Leute die sich die Methodiken ausdenken Ihre vlt. auch unterbewussten Vorurteile bestätigen wollen. 

Und gerade wenn sich die Wissenschaft mit Systemen beschäftigt die zu komplex sind um sie  gänzlich zu erfassen... Dann kann man sich ja denken wo das Ergebnis herkommt. Natürlich arbeitet man im wissenschaftlichen Betrieb dagegen an aber Scheinkorrelationen (Storchproblem) und Scheinkausalitäten sind heute noch ein riesen Thema, gerade wenn die Studien von hinten nach vorne geschrieben werden. Dinge die innerhalb einer Studie vollkommen logisch hergeleitet werden stellen sich mit Hinzunahme eines einzigen externen Faktors als totaler Mumpitz heraus. Und das ist gerade in der Psychologie ein riesen Problem ! 

Dazu kommt das mittlerweile jede Institution die etwas auf sich hält Ihre eigenen Studien durchführt. Auch im naturwissenschaftlichen Bereich. Also wenn die Forschungsgruppe Wahlen dem ZDF gute Zahlen zum Vertrauen der Bevölkerung liefert hat das ungefähr den gleichen Gehalt wie wenn Monsanto Glyphosat eine gesundheitsfördernde Wirkung unterstellt.

Zum Glück ist jeder der in der Lage ist zu lesen auch in der Lage sich die Rahmenbedingungen der Studie zu Gemüte zu führen um sich eigene Gedanken darüber zu machen ob die Studie Ihren Zweck erfüllt.

Edit: Etwas Korrektur... auf dem Handy schreiben nervt.


----------



## Casurin (12. März 2017)

Das ist seit numehr fast 40 jahren schon bekannt. Man muss derartige studien aber immer mit einem berg voll Salz nehmen.
15 Personen pro Gruppe ist ja wohl mehr als gering. 

Aber egal, politiker und die medien werden das schön getrost ignorieren.


@neo27484 :
mein Beileid. Ich bleibe lieber bei Peta - people eat tasty animals.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verstehst wissenschaftliches Arbeiten nicht, oder? Hast Du die Studie zumindest gelesen? Wer wurde untersucht:
> "...In this study 15 excessive users of violent games [...] were obtained"
> 
> Wissenschaftler sind keine Schnarchnasen, auch wenn das der typische Verschwörungsfritze mit youtube-Diplom nie
> ...



ja das habe ich gelesen, und? Ich schreibe frei Schnauze und die Politiker hatte ich nur erwähnt da es denen so schön in den Kram passt mit den einfachen Schubladen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> ....Zum Glück ist jeder der in der Lage ist zu lesen auch in der Lage sich die Rahmenbedingungen der Studie zu Gemüte zu führen um sich eigene Gedanken darüber zu machen ob die Studie Ihren Zweck erfüllt.....


Danke für die Ergänzungen. Darum muss man zu jeder Studie in Ruhe verstehen, unter welchen Randbedingungen sie erstellt wurde. Das Ergebnis an sich ist in der Regel von zweifelhaftem Inhalt. Die Übertragbarkeit auf andere Gruppen und Konstellationen ist immer schwierig. Darum sind Studien nicht "falsch", sondern werden in Folge, gerade von Journalisten oder Politikern, überinterpretiert. Das liegt aber nicht mehr in der Verantwortung der Wissenschaftler.


----------



## Dippchen (12. März 2017)

Wer denkt das EgoShooter aggressiv machen, der hat noch nie die Regenbogenstrecke in Mariokart gespielt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

Dippchen schrieb:


> Wer denkt das EgoShooter aggressiv machen, der hat noch nie die Regenbogenstrecke in Mariokart gespielt...



Ich bin als Kind immer bei "Fang den Hut" und "Mensch Ärger Dich nicht" quasi "Amok" gelaufen, also nur, wenn ich nicht gewonnen habe. Egoshoter, denke ich an meine Erfahrung vor fünfundzwanzig Jahren zurück, als Doom die Rechner eroberte, war dagegen hochgradig entspannend, wenn wir uns in der Mittagspause auf vernetzten Atari im Institut gegenseitig abballerten. Meine Meinung, ganz persönlich und ohne Anspruch auf Übertragbarkeit.


----------



## der-sack88 (12. März 2017)

Das Ergebnis ist natürlich nichts neues, bei der Fragestellung aber auch kein Wunder. Viel interessanter wäre doch zu wissen, ob bei Spielern, die weniger oder gar nicht zu Empathie fähig sind die Hemmschwelle sinkt, die Gewalt auch im RL anzuwenden. Also nochmal durchführen, aber mit folgender Änderung: bitte unter empathielosen Menschen testen, ob die Gewaltbereitschaft von gewalthaltigen Spielen beeinflusst wird!


----------



## Homerclon (12. März 2017)

PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Spieler von Ego-Shootern und Co. unterscheiden sich nicht von *normalen Personen*.


Die Formulierung klingt Diskriminierend.


----------



## Alreech (12. März 2017)

Ja und ?
Dann muß man sich eben ein anderes Argument einfallen lassen um sie zu verbieten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. März 2017)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> 
> Damit magst du durchaus recht haben, Fakt ist aber auch, dass viele Studien aufgrund von Bestätigungsfehlern mit einer ordentlichen Priese Salz zu genießen sind.
> Dadurch, dass vor allem Gleichgesinnte miteinander an einem Projekt Forschen können sie Ihre eigene (absolut menschliche) kognitive Verzerrung nicht ausgleichen auf Neusprech nennt man so etwas soziales "Echo Chamber".
> Da hilft jegliche Methodik nichts wenn die Leute die sich die Methodiken ausdenken Ihre vlt. auch unterbewussten Vorurteile bestätigen wollen.



Hat eigentlich jemand hier den Artikel gelesen? Das Ergebnis lautet: Extremspieler/Spieler von "Killerspielen" sind genauso empathiefähig wie die Kontrollgruppe. Wo sind jetzt die bestätigten Vorurteile, die absichtlich von gekauften Wissenschaftlern herbeikonstruiert wurden?


----------



## Hackfleischhirn (12. März 2017)

Na wer hätte das auch kommen sehen. Spieler sind normale Menschen, dafür gibts den Nobelpreis.... Kommt aber genau zur richtigen Zeit. Nachdem was in Herne passiert ist (und der Täter irgendwas von wegen Entzug des Internetanschlusses gefaselt hat) hab ich schon wieder die alte Debatte aufflammen sehen... 

19-jahriger Marcel H. gesteht zwei Morde in Herne


----------



## ifrflyer (12. März 2017)

Wenn ich bereit bin zu bezahlen, bekomme ich jede Studie die ich möchte.
Ist in der Wirtschaft an der Tagesordnung. Besonders in der Pharma-Industrie.
Also alles bloß nicht überbewerten. Weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung...


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. März 2017)

Joa gut, man kann natürlich statt auf Wissenschaft auch komplett auf Facebook-News vertrauen. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Es lebe das postfaktische Zeitalter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand hier den Artikel gelesen?


Die Kritik von Blizzard_Mamba war ganz allgemein und nicht auf diese spezielle Studie gemünzt. Er beschrieb damit prinzipielle Probleme im wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten. Das sollte man berücksichtigen. Das bedeuted nicht, dass es in dieser Studie konkrete Hinweise gab, sondern es war einzig eine berechtigte Kritik.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2017)

Ganz ehrlich, eine Partie Fifa macht aggressiver als jeder Ego-Shooter^^ 
FIFA 17 RAGE MOMENTS!! - YouTube


----------



## lebowski22 (13. März 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, eine Partie Fifa macht aggressiver als jeder Ego-Shooter^^
> FIFA 17 RAGE MOMENTS!! - YouTube



Oder Blood Bowl ... Boah ist das ein Drecksgame ...


----------



## Roli (13. März 2017)

Was mich aggressiv macht sind ja die Zensur in Deutschland in Bezug auf Medien und die damit verbundene Doppelmoral.
Völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege mit anderen Nato-Staaten oder zumindest militärische Unterstützung von Unrechtsstaaten (hier sterben und leiden jeweils ECHTE Menschen) -> O.K.
Ich möchte nach der Arbeit ein Spiel, in welchem Pixelmännchen  erschossen werden, und  welches ich im Rest der Welt unzensiert erleben könnte, eine Stunde lang daddeln -> nicht O.K.

Danke Merkel


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2017)

ACH ECHT?!?
Ich zocke seit meinem 10ten Lebensjahr, nun 11 Jahre Shooter und Horror Games, gucke Horrorfilme etc und ich bin kein mordender Psychopath. Bevor es heist was sind das für Eltern, die wusste  davon nix, als jemand der irgendwas haben will findet man meisten Mittel und Wege es zu erreichen. Es ist das was ich schon immer sage, wenn ein Mensch Psychich nen Knaxx hat dann braucht es für solche Sachen wie man immer wieder in den Nachrichten  liest und hört nur einen Auslöser. Klar das kann so ein Spiel in selteneren Fällen auch sein, aber da reicht alles als Auslöser. Eventuel der schiefe Blick von jemand beim Becker, Mobbing, häusliche gewalt, missbrauch oder irgendwas in der Natur, es ist irrelevant alles kann als Trigger wirken, weswegen es seit je her absolut Lächerlich ist das auf Gamer und Games zu schieben. Das das nicht zusammenhängt wurde zum erbrechen oft erforscht Bewiesen und dargelegt. Mitlerweile müsste man es doch verstanden und der Geselschaft verständlich gemacht haben oder?

Jap Zensur ist der größte Müll. Ich sag nur Wolfenstein. Hakenkreuze in Bildern oder Filmen ist Kunst, aber in spielen nicht. WTF?
Oder in Spielen einen qualvoll inszenierten Tod eines Characters. Der Macher hat sich was dabei gedacht. Meist passen die super ins Setting ind DE zensiert -.-. Bin so froh das eines meiner Lieblingsgames " The Evil Within" nicht zensiert wurde.


----------



## Lexx (13. März 2017)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Kritik aufgenommen. Ignoriervorgang initialisiert.*


Looool, you made my day. Musste ich mich direkt ein,loggen.. 

Zum Thema sag ich lieber nix.


----------



## azzih (13. März 2017)

Spiele "Gewaltspiele" seit ich ka. vielleicht 14 bin. Empathieverlust habe ich definitiv nicht feststellen können, mach mir wahrscheinlich sogar oft zu viel Gedanken, was der/die Andre nun denkt und wie sich etwas auswirkt.
Persönlich hat mich Fifa oder Mario Kart mit Freunden zusammen  auch immer aggressiver gemacht als Shooter^^


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (13. März 2017)

Nur 30 Probanden? Das ist aber nicht gerade überzeugend.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2017)

Roli schrieb:


> Was mich aggressiv macht sind ja die Zensur in Deutschland in Bezug auf Medien und die damit verbundene Doppelmoral.
> Völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege mit anderen Nato-Staaten oder zumindest militärische Unterstützung von Unrechtsstaaten (hier sterben und leiden jeweils ECHTE Menschen) -> O.K.
> Ich möchte nach der Arbeit ein Spiel, in welchem Pixelmännchen  erschossen werden, und  welches ich im Rest der Welt unzensiert erleben könnte, eine Stunde lang daddeln -> nicht O.K.
> 
> Danke Merkel


Krasser Bogen, der zerreißt ja fast.


----------



## OField (14. März 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Spiele "Gewaltspiele" seit ich ka. vielleicht 14 bin. Empathieverlust habe ich definitiv nicht feststellen können, mach mir wahrscheinlich sogar oft zu viel Gedanken, was der/die Andre nun denkt und wie sich etwas auswirkt.



Single Player oder Multiplayer?


----------



## blautemple (14. März 2017)

Der wichtigste Aspekt bei solchen Fragen dürfte wohl das soziale Umfeld. Wer ein gefestigtes Umfeld hat und nicht gerade irgendeine psychische Störung hat, dürfte selbst mit 12 keinen Schaden davon tragen wenn er mehr oder weniger regelmäßig gewalthaltige Spiele spielt, oder Filme spielt. 
Wenn allerdings schon das Umfeld stark gestört ist, ist sowas mit Sicherheit ein verstärkender und nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor...


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. März 2017)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Jap Zensur ist der größte Müll. Ich sag nur Wolfenstein. Hakenkreuze in Bildern oder Filmen ist Kunst, aber in spielen nicht. WTF?


Ich sag da nur Indiana Jones (Filme).
Da gibt es die Fahnen des 3. Reiches in Übergröße ... .



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Oder in Spielen einen qualvoll inszenierten Tod eines Characters. Der Macher hat sich was dabei gedacht.


Am "schönsten" stirbt Frau Croft "Hi" - und weg war sie am Abgrund.

Wer da nicht aggressiv wird, nachdem er 30 mal neben den Vorsprung gehüpft ist, nur weil der Winkel um 0,1 Grad nicht gestimmt hat.


----------

